# Anvil 980 trear away label



## TheTshirtArtist (Mar 1, 2015)

I know the Anvil 980 has a "Tear Away Label" which is supposed to make relabeling somewhat easier. Can anyone tell me if the Anvil logo and the size/care info are on separate labels?

In other words, if I order an Anvil 980, can I tear away the Anvil logo without removing the size/care info?


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope. All info is on tear away label


----------



## TheTshirtArtist (Mar 1, 2015)

Shucks! That means I'll have to replace info for all the sizes. At least I know what to expect now. Thank you for the quick reply.


----------

